# Permanent Residence Application - 5 years from when?



## neilkennedy (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello

I've been working in South Africa on a quota work permit for almost 5 years so thinking about applying for permanent residency. I think I would be applying under section 26(a) which says that:

*26. Direct residence
Subject to section 25 and any prescribed requirements, the Director-General may issue a permanent residence permit to a foreigner who-
(a) has been the holder of a work visa in terms of this Act for five years and has proven to the satisfaction of the Director-General that he or she has received an offer for permanent
employment;*

Does anyone know the interpretation of this - is it:
- 5 years from when the quota work permit was issued in London?
- 5 years from when I arrived in South Africa?
- 5 years from when I started work in South Africa?

Thanks

Neil


----------



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

Neil,

This has to be 5years (continuous) you have been and *working* in South Africa. Don't be tempted by that part of _almost_, because almost you are not there yet, and it will be rejected on that basis. I got a friend of mine who is in the same situation like yours, his quota work permit is expiring in March 2016, applied for PR in Jan this year and was rejected a couple of weeks ago for not having been residing and working in SA for 5yrs


----------



## pepsy (Jun 22, 2015)

It is simpler to use 27 a but it also has its own problem of a benchmark letter from labour department


----------

